# Cancel membership



## jswift872 (17 Mar 2017)

I can't quite figure out how to do this. I just paid for a new year and I am ok with that. However, I haven't even been active on this site for quite some time. So can my subscription be cancelled please? 
Thank you.


----------



## expwor (19 Mar 2017)

This thread provides answers, and some good advice too

http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/64122.0.html

Tom


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Mar 2017)

There's a cancel link at the bottom of the Subscriptions page:

https://army.ca/subscribe/

It has to be cancelled on your end, via PayPal. Thanks for your support to date.


Cheers
Mike


----------

